# Shrimp and water current



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

Yup ive got two tanks with HOB and sponge and my 29g RCS tanks only has an XP1 on it with a sponge and no problems there...I think people may use sponge filters because the tank they have them on are really small. Under 10g maybe and maybe the cost too, arent the sponge filters really cheap too??


----------



## FacePlanted (Jul 27, 2007)

I have enough current to sway all the leaves of my plants, and all of my RCS and amanos are doing great. I notice that my pygmy cories really appreciate the higher current. Often they swim in a school right against the outflow nozzle's current.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

southerndesert said:


> My shrimp seem to enjoy swimming around in the areas of higher water flow of the outlet sometimes and all in all seem happier since I did this with all my tanks.


I think you are reading too much into this observation.
They may be swimming around out of necessity in a
desperate attempt to find food attached to surfaces.

I would make sure there is a low or no flow area of
any tank housing shrimp. and as many other threads
of shrimp behavior have written, shrimp swimming like
that may have more to do with sexual hormone signals
released by females, then your water flow patterns.


----------



## purgatori27 (Aug 19, 2007)

I have raised shrimp for a few years now, and all my shrimp tanks always have a small HOB filter with a sponge over the intake tube as well as a sponge filter. I adjust the flow by simply pulling up on the intake tube, slipping it out of it's housing a tad until a nice gentle flow is achieved. Just enough to move the moss a little. I have found this method helps ensure proper gas exchange at the water surface, avoiding that "film" that gathers on slow or no current waters. I suppose the extra filter also creates more surface for beneficial bacteria.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello Spypet,

I do not mean they are swimming in an abnormal way at all like when the femals are ready to breed. My shrimp behave normally and have no trouble walking and foraging on the bottom or on tank glass as I have very little movement as I mentioned. I was simply saying they seem happier and more at ease in the tanks with flow than they did prior to adding it to tanks with a sponge filter only.

Bill


----------



## dmbProducts (Oct 31, 2007)

*Shrimp - Currents*

I agree, from my experience the little guys seem to enjoy a brisk swim.
However, I don't do this for long periods. Don't want to over tire them.

For example I have a cannister with a sponge over the intake as my main filter. As you know the sponge will quickly kunk up when you are cleaning the tank. So, I normally shut off the main cannister for an hour. Get the scrapper and trimmers going then To help clear out the tank - drop in my diatom filter with a filter bag over the intake, baby safe size.

For some reason, the shrimp seem compelled to swim around the output like little demons, and form in groups in and arround the output. 

I also notice they avoid the Diatom intake very well and never had one "stuck" to it.


----------

